

China Is Not the Next Global Superpower - 11thEarlOfMar
http://www.usnews.com/opinion/blogs/world-report/2014/11/10/china-is-not-the-next-global-superpower

======
Someone1234
> A superpower also needs to develop political democracy, economic freedom,
> military power, legal system, quality of life and high tech creativity. In
> all these areas China lags far behind the United States.

Untrue and uncited. By that logic the USSR wasn't a "superpower" which is
absurd.

This article is clearly aimed at an American audience and is little more than
a list of why the author feels the US is better than China. The title is click
bait and the author never establishes any reasonable degree of truth behind
it.

Also this is the author's first article on the site and they previously worked
for a company with close ties to the NSA, DoD, and other security agencies in
the US. They seem like they were hired to produced papers for the DoD on the
Soviets. Additionally they also work for a neoconservative think tank called
Foundation for Defense of Democracies (FDD) who seems to spend their time
producing anti-China/Iran/Syria media for publication.

